# Embeded Gentoo Server

## sebas86

Chciałbym przygotować Gentoo specjalnie dla maszyny o bardzo okrojonych możliwościach, w stosunku do standardowego PC. Główna przeszkoda to ograniczona przestrzeń na sam system, wynosząca 256MB. Mimo niezbyt porażającej ilości pamięci jestem przekonany, że da się zapakować sporo funkcjonalności (system ma robić za prosty serwer). W grę nie wchodzi kompresowanie obrazu, ani tym podobne sztuczki. Sam system będzie oczywiście przygotowany i konserwowany na normalnym desktopie, stąd też wszystkie chwyty dozwolone.

Na co zwracać uwagę przy redukcji zużytego miejsca? Stripowane biblioteki w wersji przeznaczonej na docelową maszynę, wycięte nagłówki, przycięta do minimum dokumentacja to raczej oczywista sprawa. Kolejnym etapem jest zastąpienie ciężkich elementów systemu ich lżejszymi odpowiednikami (ulibc, busybox) i tu niestety moja wiedza jest bardzo ograniczona, macie pomysły czym się zainteresować i na co uważać?

----------

## SlashBeast

Daj spokoj z gentoo w takim srodowisku, musial bys gdzies miec kopie tego systemu z naglowkami i innymi cudami (uwierz mi, strasznie niewygodne), by moc to aktualizowac. Uzyj czegos binarnego na wbudowane urzadzenia. Z ciekawosci, co to za urzadzenie? Ja mam Funtoo na HP Thin Client t5500, samo gcc sie budowalo ponad 7h ale zabawka fajna i je mniej niz 20W.

----------

## sebas86

Wiem, że fajna zabawka, sam się przymierzałem od dłuższego czasu no i w końcu stało się. Stąd też ten temat. Co do niewygody, to sprawa drugorzędna. Co do samej zabawki to miało być pierwotnie właśnie HP TC t5500, ale skończyło się na HP Neoware C50 (256RAM / 256Flash + zewnętrzny dysk).

Generalnie mógłbym przygotować system na normalnym dysku, ale założenie jest takie, że zewnętrznym dysk ma być przeznaczony na dane i żeby w każdej chwili można było go odłączyć i zamienić z innym.  :Smile: 

Binarna dystrybucja nieco kusi, ale nawet nie orientuję się jakie projekty jeszcze żyją i da się je w miarę łatwo dostosować do własnych potrzeb. W Gentoo wiem, że czasami może być ciężko ale generalnie da się zrobić wszystko.  :Smile: 

Na razie spróbuję sił z OpenEmbedded. Chyba, że ktoś poleci coś lepszego do przetestowania.  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

u mnie bylo 32M flasha, zamienilem to na 80G 2,5" ata dysk ktory mi zostal z jakiegos zdechlego laptopa i ram 128 => 256M sodimm ddr1, rowniez z tego samego laptopa. Wszystko ladnie zapakowane. Masz tam dwa porty usb 2.0, kup jakiegos pena 8G i tam stawiaj Gentoo.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Daj spokoj z gentoo w takim srodowisku, musial bys gdzies miec kopie tego systemu z naglowkami i innymi cudami (uwierz mi, strasznie niewygodne), by moc to aktualizowac.

 

Wcale nie tak strasznie. Wystarczy tę kopię aktualizować, robić paczki i z nich korzystać… Z binarną dystrybucją jest oczywiście dużo mniej zabawy (lub więcej, zależy jak bardzo jest się uzależnionym od Gentoo ;).

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Ja mam Funtoo na HP Thin Client t5500, samo gcc sie budowalo ponad 7h ale zabawka fajna i je mniej niz 20W.

 

Masz zdrowie. (-;

Też mam cienkiego z serii T5500. 128MB RAM + 64MB flash + 4GB pendrive jako dysk. Część systemu upchałem na „wewnętrznym dysku”, a reszta w squashfs (/usr) leży na penkluczyku:

```
Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

rootfs                 61M   46M   16M  75% /

/dev/sdb1             251M  134M  105M  57% /mnt/pentoo
```

Rozwiązanie ze squashfs jest dalekie od ideału (bez możliwości rw), ale na razie spełnia swoje zadanie, więc w nim za dużo nie psuję.

----------

## SlashBeast

rw mozesz wykminic przy pomocy aufs i tylko odswiezac nowy obraz squasha. A co do 'masz zdrowie.'  :Wink:  System przygotowalem na core2 i tylko po kablu sieciowym go zgralem na cieniasa, jednak aktualizacje juz robie na nim, poleglem z distcc, tj. za pierwszym razem nie dzialalo, to olalem.

----------

## lazy_bum

Zastanawiałem się nad aufs, ale jeden jest stary (aufs — co tam dokładnie nie chciało działać to nie pamiętam, ale coś nie chciało), a drugiego (aufs2 z sunrise) nie ma do nowych jajek… Jest jeszcze jakieś rozwiązanie związane z fuse, ale kalkulacja wyszła mi tak, że lepiej to olać i zostawić ro. Za jakiś czas pewnie zmielę wszystko ponownie na desktopie i wrzucę nowego gotowca do cienkiego.

P.S. Z distcc akurat nigdy nie miałem problemów, ale bałbym się, że kompilacja tak czy inaczej „zajeździ” terminal.

----------

## SlashBeast

aufs2 to pacz a kernel do wyszperania z sieci czy z gita np. zen-sources kradniesz. Dziala bez userspace toolsow nawet, a same userspace mzoesz zbudowac z palca.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> aufs2 to pacz a kernel do wyszperania z sieci czy z gita np. zen-sources kradniesz. Dziala bez userspace toolsow nawet, a same userspace mzoesz zbudowac z palca.

 

To wiem, ale a) jestem leniwy, więc wolałbym zrobić po prostu emerge aufs2

b) łatka się nie nakładała czysto, więc →

 *Quote:*   

> za pierwszym razem nie dzialalo, to olalem

 

(;

----------

